# [Résolu] [Hardware] Pc ne s'eteint plus...

## HazeC5

Salut à vous!

Alors voilà depuis environ 2 semaines,mon Pc ne s'éteint plus tout seul ni ne reboot...

Que je fasse poweroff ou reboot en console,ou bien via les commands d'X rien n'y fait,il decharge tout puis s'arrete et reste figé.Je suis donc obligé de couper via le bouton power de la tour,ce qui ne me satisfait pas du tout!

D'autant qu'auparavent tout focntionnait bien.

J'ai eu quelques soucis avec l'alim,j'ai donc remis celel qui etait à l'origine sur ce pc mais il se passe la meme chose.

J'en appelle donc à vos connaissances afin de savoir comment rectifier la chose,car de mon coté je ne sais pas du tout où chercher.

Dans le kernel.log je ne vois rien d'anormal,mais n'étant pas spécialiste...

N'hésitez pas à demander ls infos qu'il vous faut.

Merci

----------

## default

hey, je vois pas trop quoi te dire hormis de t'assurer que ton kernel contienne bien :

Power management options (ACPI, APM) --->

[*] Power Management support

pas sûr que ça t'avance beaucoup.. désolé.

----------

## HazeC5

c'est activé dans le kernel,j'avais verifié avant de poster...Et là je sèche et ce soucis m'embète,pour ne pas etre grossier!...

----------

## VikingB

Regarde ici :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-182016-highlight-%C3%A9teindre.html

et

http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Arr%C3%AAter_ou_red%C3%A9marrer_en_utilisateur_normal

----------

## HazeC5

Merci mais je ne vois pas pourquoi je devrais utiliser sudo et compagnie (je ne veux pas de sudo sur mon systeme) , et que meme en root j'ai le meme soucis.

Dans /etc/enlightenement/sysactions.conf j'ai déjà ceci: 

```
action:   halt      /sbin/shutdown -h now

action:   reboot    /sbin/shutdown -r now

action:   suspend   /etc/acpi/sleep.sh force

action:   hibernate /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh force

user:     root      allow: *

group:    operator  allow: *

group:    staff     allow: *

group:    admin     allow: *

group:    sys       allow: *

# common "user" groups for "console users" on desktops/laptops

group:    dialout   allow: *

group:    disk      allow: *

group:    adm       allow: *

group:    cdrom     allow: *

group:    floppy    allow: *

group:    audio     allow: *

group:    dip       allow: *

group:    plugdev   allow: *

```

De plus meme en utilisant le shutdwon ou reboot d'entrance (donc avant d'etre loggué) , le résultat est idem.

Pour moi celà doit venir d'autre chose.Car en user quand j'appuye sur reboot ou shutdown ,X se decharge ainsi que les services et c'est 1 fois tout déchargé que celà reste figé.

----------

## HazeC5

Voilà ce qui s'affiche en dernier losque j'eteins:

```

....

....

Unmount File systems

Remounting remaining Filesystem readonly

INIT : no more processes left in this run level

```

Et là tout reste en l'état.

----------

## boozo

'alute

qu'est-ce que çà donne en passant un -P en params à shutdown ou halt ?

----------

## HazeC5

salut.

Éh ben malheuresement en faisant : halt  -p il se passe exactement pareil,c'est à dire que l'arret se bloque tjrs.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit 1 soucis d'alim,car le blème est apparu avec l'aure alim et persiste avec celle ci,qui est quand meme de meilleure qualité.

Limite je panique quand jéteins moi-meme le PC,1 fois tout déchargé,de peur que ça foire quelque chose....

----------

## gglaboussole

Salut,

la seule fois qui m'est arrivé une aventure de ce type c'était comme te la soufflé Default un problème d'acpi, j'ai bidouillé des trucs mais je sais plus quoi...regardes aussi du côté d'ACPI support  peut être...as tu  CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON d'activé ? (pas sur du tout que ce soit nécessaire mais à la lecture de l'aide :"This is necessary for software controlled poweroff")

----------

## gbetous

Ma femme (qui utilise Ubuntu et non Gentoo) a le meme soucis... et j'avoue que j'ai pas cherché !

En fait elle a trouve un "work around", c'est de se déconnecter (fermer la session), et ensuite d'éteindre. Et là ça marche. T'as pareil toi ?

----------

## HazeC5

Re

Je ne suis pas à la maison là,mais je verifie dès que je rentre.

@gbetous: Non j'ai pas pareil,meme en fermant d'abord X puis eteindre ,le probleme persiste.

@gglaboussole: De memoire oui le  CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON est activé dans le kernel.Je verifie dès mon retour!

Sinon se pourrait t-il que ce soit 1 composant de la CM qui soit defectueux,ou ai brulé ? Car sur le Pc en question j'avais mis 1 alim de piètre qualité et à la période où ce blème est survenu ,elle déconnait grave ,reboot sans prevenir ou boot difficile à aboutir....Je l'ai mise sur 1 autre Pc et c'est pareil,elle continue son cirque,mais le pc arrive s'éteindre.

J'ai ouvert la tour et verifié la connectique ,tout semble ok.D'ailleurs les boutons "rese" et "On" fonctionnent très bien.

```
INIT : no more processes left in this run level
```

  C'est normal ce message ? je ne l'avais jamais vu avant,et c'est 1 fois celui ci affiché que plus rien ne se passe.Et si c'est init qui avait 1 soucis,que faudrait-il faire?

Merci et @ tantôt!

----------

## gbetous

Avant de parler hard, faut éliminer le soft (plus que probable) : essaye avec un LiveCD (ou Windows si tu es en double boot) !

----------

## nemo13

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> INIT : no more processes left in this run level
> 
> ...

 

C'est un peu vieux comme souvenir, 

mais j'avais eu un truc dans ce style et geekounet m'avais débloqué le binz par

un emerge de sys-apps/sysvinit

     Available versions:  2.86-r8 (~)2.86-r9 2.86-r10 {ibm kernel_FreeBSD selinux static}

     Installed versions:  2.86-r10(10:43:05 05.01.2008)(-ibm -kernel_FreeBSD -selinux -static)

     Homepage:            http://freshmeat.net/projects/sysvinit/

     Description:         /sbin/init - parent of all processes

A+

----------

## Nirna

Bonsoir, 

```
INIT : no more processes left in this run level
```

J'ai eu ce truc pendant quelque temps, mais pas systématiquement... Et aucun soucis côté matériel, puisque ça ne le fait plus.

Pourquoi..hé bé je ne me rappelle pas vraiment   :Embarassed: 

Je me demande si ça ne venait pas d'un service qui ne s'arrêtait pas correctement (cpufrequtils ? une carte réseau, non connectée ?).

Tu as accès à la log console alt-F12 ?

Est-ce que tu as des trucs particuliers qui continueraient à s'afficher même après ce message ? 

Est-ce que tu aurais recompilé un nouveau noyau avant ce truc ?

Si tu peux switcher sur un autre tty, lance htop/top avant d'arrêter, voir ce qui tourne encore.

----------

## nemo13

je persiste,

mais c'était netfab qui donnait la solucere A+

----------

## HazeC5

 :Very Happy: 

Alors j'ai verifié si  ACPI_BUTTON etait activé dans chaques kernel: Oui 

J'ai booté sur 3 kernels differents toujours idem,puis entre temps nemo13 a posté,j'ai verifié baselayout et en effet il y eu 1 mise à jour le 14 janvier,date à laquelle est apparu ce soucis.J'ai donc rémergé sys-apps/sysvinit et là en 1 rien de temps le pc a redémarrer à 1 vitesse qu'il avait pas atteint depuis longtemps   :Laughing: 

Ahh vous imaginez pas à quel point je suis soulagé...   :Wink:    [ j'suis pas près d'oublier de recompiler sysvinit après 1 maj de baselayout  :Smile:  ]

Merci à vous et 1 grand merci à nemo13   :Wink: 

@ ++

----------

## nemo13

 *HazeC5 wrote:*   

>  grand merci à nemo13   

 

 :Embarassed:   plustôt à Netfab  :Wink: 

content pour toi

----------

